# I luv cc



## dropthetailgate (Apr 6, 2012)

6/8/12


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

Nice!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jsm197 (Mar 11, 2010)

Alright! Nice 'sky!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## freedomsoldier86 (Jul 23, 2011)

beautiful fish


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

I love CC too ! lol

Fished a place me and the boys call Jurassic Park and landed some nice bass between us from 6-noon. Tons of fun. All were on plastic worms. 

No muskie such as that though, nice work!!!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Think_Like_Fish (Jun 8, 2012)

Dropthetailgate.....EPIC


----------



## dropthetailgate (Apr 6, 2012)

It took a long time to get it in and just as long to revive. Even then it swam the surface awhile before it submerged. It honstly felt better to see it go than to catch it. The crazy thing is I know there have to be even much bigger ones in there. They need to post signs to remove jewelry when swimming and skiing. I am just beginning to learn the lake. Are there perch in there?


----------



## Carpeater (Apr 20, 2012)

Newbie.....Whats CC


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Carpeater said:


> Newbie.....Whats CC


Caesar Creek



dropthetailgate said:


> The crazy thing is I know there have to be even much bigger ones in there. They need to post signs to remove jewelry when swimming and skiing.


LOL, please, not because you think a muskie is going to attack someone?


----------



## Bronzeman (Aug 26, 2006)

backlashed said:


> Caesar Creek
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, please, not because you think a muskie is going to attack someone?


Here's a link to a muskie article that shows the results of a purported bite to the leg from a muskie. http://www.vermilionbaylodge.com/muskie-lures-muskie-fishing-tips.html

Reports of Muskie/Pike bites to humans are very rare though.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

dropthetailgate said:


> It took a long time to get it in and just as long to revive. Even then it swam the surface awhile before it submerged. It honstly felt better to see it go than to catch it. The crazy thing is I know there have to be even much bigger ones in there. They need to post signs to remove jewelry when swimming and skiing. I am just beginning to learn the lake. Are there perch in there?


Once water temps hit 80 it is dangerous to fish for muskies, they cannot handle the stress.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Legend killer said:


> Once water temps hit 80 it is dangerous to fish for muskies, they cannot handle the stress.


Lake was only in the mid 70"s as of Sunday. I was out till 3:00 PM


Quick to the net and very short time out of the water for a pic is for sure the best bet to keep them alive. Not everyone who catches a musky is fishing for them and might not have the gear to land them quickly. For you guys that rarely catch one hold them in the water by the tail till they start to try to swim then give them a little shove off with the head slightly down has always worked good for me. If they still won't go try putting the trolling motor on a slow speed and move them along head first for a bit and try get some water through the gills, I've had that work when just holding them doesn't work.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Even if they swim away they can still die shortly after.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Legend killer said:


> Even if they swim away they can still die shortly after.


Like I said lake was mid 70's. And yes musky fishermen know about delayed mortality. My post was just to try to give some info on releasing a musky to people that don't target them and or have never caught one. If they don't swim off they have no chance at all and there are plenty of them caught by people targeting bass. Just trying to share some info and maybe save a few fish.


----------



## RickH (Jul 30, 2011)

Mason52 said:


> Like I said lake was mid 70's. And yes musky fishermen know about delayed mortality. My post was just to try to give some info on releasing a musky to people that don't target them and or have never caught one. If they don't swim off they have no chance at all and there are plenty of them caught by people targeting bass. Just trying to share some info and maybe save a few fish.


Thanks Mason!


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

Yes thanks for the Muskie reminder. I hooked into one last year while bass fishing... It happens, and since we aren't using broomsticks and 80lb line to haul them in it takes time.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dropthetailgate (Apr 6, 2012)

This fish was not planned in my situation same as many others I caught. The water temp thing I beleive 100% was the difference I observed. They don't fight nearly as hard in cooler temps. It was probably the warmest temp one I caught. I will be more careful in the future and bide your advice best I can. I am listening whole heartedly.


----------



## Bluegill_Guru (Mar 10, 2012)

Fishing Flyer said:


> .. It happens, and since we aren't using broomsticks and 80lb line to haul them in it takes time.


hahaha Easily "*Post of the Day*" material.

You can always toss them one of these --> :C


----------



## Dross (Mar 19, 2012)

About the perch, I was very surprised but I caught one last year. Have fished CC since it opened and have never caught one before or since.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I've caught a few perch over the years out of CC but nothing very big.


----------

